# Corus ARP Command Bunker- Corby



## losttom (Jan 20, 2010)

Built in the 1940's as an ARP command bunker. It was then used by the steel works for x-ray testing.( i think-correct me if im wrong!) 
Only one entrance tunnel remains as the other was demolished and then bricked up when they built the road nearby.
Photos were taken over 2 visits, one with Diehardlove and the other with MD and Goldie87

















Ambulance turntable ( the box in the middle is a radiation monitor box)






Motors for the turntable






X-ray machine 






Blast doors






I was told this was irradiated rod storage- i may be wrong though






Any ideas?
















Tunnel leading to the bricked up entrance


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice find mate! Looks like a good explore


----------



## shadowman (Jan 21, 2010)

Going by all of the notices about, do you now glow in the dark?
Looks real interesting place, would have loved to seen the whole steel works in abandonement.


----------



## diehardlove (Jan 21, 2010)

shadowman said:


> Going by all of the notices about, do you now glow in the dark?
> Looks real interesting place, would have loved to seen the whole steel works in abandonement.



The main site is still in use be good when it closes down,lol thats why i didnt need a torch down there


----------



## losttom (Jan 22, 2010)

AdamLC said:


> Nice find mate! Looks like a good explore



if you want to go Adam give me a call


----------



## night crawler (Jan 22, 2010)

You can X ray metal Places I worked get welds X rayed at a company in near Witney so a place like Corus would be bound to have there own facility fto testing metals. Nice explore that.


----------



## losttom (Jan 22, 2010)

night crawler said:


> You can X ray metal Places I worked get welds X rayed at a company in near Witney so a place like Corus would be bound to have there own facility fto testing metals. Nice explore that.



Yes- this was their testing facility
any ideas what the rod storage would be there for?


----------

